# Indianapolis Area Trainers



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello,

Any recommendations for GSD familiar trainers in the Indy area?

Any recommendations for trainers familiar with training service dogs?

Is anyone familiar with Dog Training in Indiana by A Wag N' Time Wag N Time Michelle Goldner? 

Thank you for your feedback.

Julie


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There's a new place up in Fishers that just opened up called Alpha K9 U. I've not been there, but hear good things. I've also heard that the owners have GSDs as well (I don't know that for a fact). Alpha K9 U - Dog Day Care, Boarding, Precise Dog Food, Products,, Training, Bathing, Fishers, Indianapolis - About Us

Also, the Humane Society has a very good trainer named Connie Swaim. Her and her husband have two working line GSDs and both do S&R. She attends Clicker Expo every year and I'd imagine she is highly qualified. I've spoken to Connie many times in the past and would have no issue taking classes with her. http://indyhumane.org/index.php/services/dog_training


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

And of course there is a really good agility facility on the south east side: Pawsitive Partners Dog Training Center - Classes You know you want to do agility, right??


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have worked with Connie as well. In fact, I was just out with her and her dog last week for some training. She is great.


----------

